# Jerky and freezing question



## matlocc (Nov 9, 2017)

Can I slice and add seasonings, then freeze. so when it thaws it will be marinating at the same time and I can just thaw and smoke?  Any ideas?


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

Technically I think that would work but I don't know how freezing slices and then thawing would change consistency of the meat... if it changes it at all.

If you mean to add the meat to a marinade and then freeze that may work better, provided that all the marinade components freeze without separating or even freeze at all.  I have had some pre-packaged marinade stuff that came with something I bought and it would not freeze at all!  I don't even know what was in that stuff hahahha.

I think you would have the best results if you let things marinate for a bit and then freeze that way most of the work was done before the freezing process has a chance to throw any kinks into the mix.

Try and see.  Let us know what you discover :)


----------



## Crockett (Nov 9, 2017)

I would marinate for the time recommended first then freeze. Most jerky seasoning and marinade are meant to pull as much moisture from the meat and I’m afraid freezing mite hinder that.


----------



## matlocc (Nov 9, 2017)

I was planning on high mountain powder and cure, mix it with the meat and then throw in the freezer. Then pull it out and let it thaw in the fridge for a day or so and smoke.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 9, 2017)

matlocc said:


> I was planning on high mountain powder and cure, mix it with the meat and then throw in the freezer. Then pull it out and let it thaw in the fridge for a day or so and smoke.


I don't see any issues with that.  Especially if you vacuum seal it or remove as much air as possible :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2017)

Sure why not. Don't really see any advantage though. 1/4" Slices only need an overnight soak. If times an issue. Freeze the roast whole. Thaw the day you want to marinate and slice. Frozen slices better.


----------

